# Hello to Everyone!!!! :)



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Lora, welcome!

Did you say you have a rabbit? Or.. something called a rabbit?  I am thinking about buying a rabbit of some sort. They are painfully cute. 
And please post pictures in the art section! I am sure that I can speak for many by saying - I wanna see. 8)


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hi, nice to meet you 3d equine!  I agree with kristy, you have to post your art up!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

I have 2 rabbits called spot and smudge. They are both 4 years old, and spot is smudges mum. lol. 

Hope you have fun on the forum.


----------



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi!
LOL yes I have a rabbit, shes a mini Rex. If you are buying one for keeping in a cage they are great but I do not recommend letting them run around the house like a cat or something...they will chew on EVERYTHING. It doesnt matter what it is, they will chew it.

My web site has all of my sculptures and all if you want to look 
Go to www.3dequine.com


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

A fellow artist, hello there.  Welcome!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

oooh, my rabbits inside...ehehe. They have chewed through computer cords, tv cords, they scratch the carpet up, they chew holes in the pillows. But they are sooo cute. :wink:


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

hello, and welome tothe forum.!


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Wlcome and stay well.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

3d equine said:


> I do not recommend letting them run around the house like a cat or something...they will chew on EVERYTHING. It doesnt matter what it is, they will chew it.


 :lol: That's the only down side. My ex and I had one that stayed at his house. Towards the end of our relationship I just thought - Go little Elliot go! Chew eveything to your hearts content! I wonder what happened to the little guy. :|
Their cuteness allows me to forget about their little destructive paths for a bit. How I forget sometimes..
Still cute though..
:wink:


----------

